# Abt AS7-R and Abt AS7 - Abt Sportsline Delivers the Perfect SUV



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

As is customary for Abt, the “R” in AS7-R stands for “Racing”. And of course the vehicle based on the Q7 is a true racer. The top speed surges to approximately 260 km/h – a value that is not only impressive in the segment of the SUVs. Equipped with a supercharger, the 4.2 ltr V8 model becomes a husky performer. In comparison to the serial model, Abt has boosted the power of the AS7-R by awe-inspiring additional 150 HP. Now mighty 500 horses drive the heavyweight and manage the spring from zero to 100 km/h I just 5.9 seconds. The AS7-R is not only an extreme sports car, it is lordly, too. The front spoiler lip and fender extensions are painted in striking matt chrome; the other body parts are matt black. The extravagant as well as discreet look is continued in the car interior. The Abt designer team from Kempten has created a high-quality concept for the luxury SUV with a leather interior package and a multimedia system developed by Abt Sportsline’s technology partner Alpine Electronics. The exceptional Rear-Seat-Entertainment System comprises, amongst others, 10-inch monitors integrated in the front seats, DVD-changer for six discs, tuner, iPod, DVB-T tuner and a Playstation 2. Handling is simple – and, of course, perfected to detail; just what you would expect of an Abt car.
* Full Story *


----------

